# Assembling Warré hive boxes



## BernhardHeuvel

I use an handle assembly jig to position and screw the handles. Works like a charm.

It's a small board measuring 11,5 cm by 35 cm (varies with hive wall thickness). It has a small wooden batten which works as a catch. The slat is 2,5 cm x 2,5 cm x 35 cm. (for Gatineau-hive boxes. 21,5 cm height, about 0,5 cm higher than the original Warré box. Beespace! You might be adjusted to your box dimensions.) 



















The jig is placed on the box at the side which is the upper side.









A handhold is placed against the jig. The handle has sloped sides to prevent rain from collecting on the handle. And you get a better grip.


















Use a clamp to hold the jig.









Put glue on the bottom of the handle.









Flip over and screw.









See video of the process.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

An alternative for lashing straps are spring steel clips which connect the hive boxes to each other. An advantage over the lashing straps is, that you leave some boxes connected while splitting others. 

You are still able to use a flat propolis grid or excluder in between the boxes. 









Did some measuring to ensure the clip screws are on the same positions on every box to be able to interchange boxes. I transfered the measures onto the jig I use for the handles.


















With the help of the jig the screws can be positioned exactly.


















It is difficult to open the clips by hand, but if you use your hive tool it is easy. Just push it down with the hive tool and it springs open.


----------



## Kelbor

Very Cool!

What are you using for the bar spacer? It looks like a galvanized piece of flashing???


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

You can buy them precut here. See: http://www.icko-apiculture.com/fr/r...des-d-ecartement/cremaillere-10-375-mm-u.html


----------



## Silverbackotter

Quite the assembly process. How many warre are you managing versus selling boxes?


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

I don't sell boxes. :no: Use them all myself.


----------



## Ravenzero

Are the holes used to see if the bees are building down? Or is it for alternative entrances?


----------



## AkDan

I'm curious, do you need to lash/strap them together?

thanks for posting!


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Alternative entrances. Opened in a strong flow, as a bee escape, winter ventilation, peeking through...I find them most useful.

As for the lashing: not needed if stationary and protected from wind. If migratory, go for the spring steel clamps. An alternative for lashing straps are spring steel clips which connect the hive boxes to each other. An advantage over the lashing straps is, that you leave some boxes connected while splitting others. See pictures above.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Used like this:









That's about it.


----------



## Bubbles

To Bernhard,

How many hives do you have now?


----------



## kseybold

BernhardHeuvel said:


> An alternative for lashing straps are spring steel clips which connect the hive boxes to each other. An advantage over the lashing straps is, that you leave some boxes connected while splitting others.
> 
> You are still able to use a flat propolis grid or excluder in between the boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some measuring to ensure the clip screws are on the same positions on every box to be able to interchange boxes. I transfered the measures onto the jig I use for the handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the help of the jig the screws can be positioned exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to open the clips by hand, but if you use your hive tool it is easy. Just push it down with the hive tool and it springs open.


Where can I buy those sping clips?


----------

